# Kein Sound nach Suspend und Resume

## Erdie

Hallo,

bei meinem Notebook (C2D 64bit system, Intel ICH8 chipsatz) ist unweigerlich der Sound weg nachdem man einmal in den Suspend Mode gegangen ist. Restart von alsasound hilft nicht. Bisher hat nur ein kompletter Reboot geholfen. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man das Problem weiter einkreisen könnte?

Ich verwenden die 9999 - Treiber, weil nur damit der Sound funktioniert.

Danke

Erdie

----------

## Finswimmer

Was ist, wenn du die Module vorher ent, und nach wieder reinlädst?

Tobi

----------

## mrsteven

Hast du in deinen Logs irgendwelche verdächtigen Meldungen? Etwa so etwas wie "Semaphore not ready"? Ich habe nämlich ab und zu das gleiche Problem und schiebe es in meinem Fall auf den Kernel (Bug).

----------

## manuels

also ich musste unter den RestartServices Alsasound eintragen, damit er überhaupt supendet.

Vielliecht hilft dir das ja auch.

----------

## Erdie

Hi 

bisher dachte ich immer, dass ein Restart von alsasound auch die Module neu lädt. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, probier ich das erstmal aus.

Verdächtige Meldungen habe ich leider nicht gesehen..

Danke

Erdie

----------

## schotter

Hat mit deinem Problem nicht unbedingt etwas zu tun, aber bei mir stürzt der Sound nach ein paar Flash-Videos, -Spielen, etc. auch ab. Firefox beenden hilft da nicht weiter, es geht dann nur mit

```
killall npviewer.bin
```

Du liest vllt schon raus, dass ich auf amd64 fahre. Vllt ist es ja das.

Schönen Tag noch.

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe das jetzt mal  versucht, die modules zu entfernen und bekomme ständig die Meldung: <Modul xy> is in use.

Wie findet man die Reihenfolge raus mit der man, und auch welche, Module entladen kann? Bei einigen Modulen steht dann: <Modul xy> is in use be <Modul z>. Ausgerechnet bei snd_hda_intel wird das nciht angegeben.

-Erdie

----------

## Finswimmer

Wenn nichts angegeben ist, ist meist eine Software Schuld.

Tobi

----------

